
Zoom treats you like a child - dxchester
https://team.video/blog/zoom-child
======
Nextgrid
Just FYI, at the bottom of your homepage
([https://team.video](https://team.video)), the first "Pricing" link is broken
and actually goes to the blog.

~~~
hiroagustin
Fixed, thanks!

------
bradknowles
I never thought I would ever be defending zoom, but the fact that they don’t
let you start the meeting without the meeting owner means that waiting
attendees cant be zoom-bombed by griefers who just want to hurt other people
because they think it’s funny.

Zoom does a lot of stupid stuff, but most of the things being raised against
here aren’t actually in the list of the really stupid stuff that zoom does.

You’re missing the mark.

